# frosty Paris



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

STIIIIIIIIIIICK!


















pretty girl


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

brrrrrrrrr, jeepers her toes must be cooollld here!


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

I LOVE the action shots you get of Paris. I wish I could make my camera do that!
Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

yigcenuren said:


> I LOVE the action shots you get of Paris. I wish I could make my camera do that!
> Keep those pictures coming.


I agree! She looks so happy! And now that I know the story of how she came to you, even better! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

My two would love to trade the heat and humidity we are having with the crunchy grass you have...they love snow. Sure looks like Paris is having fun


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

I am in love with paris :kiss: She is so fun


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Your Paris is such a cool poodle, no matter what the season. I'd be willing to endure another winter (though I hated our last one) just to get to play with her. She appears to be THE HAPPIEST poodle ever. Good for her, and you, too!*


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

yigcenuren said:


> I LOVE the action shots you get of Paris. I wish I could make my camera do that!
> Keep those pictures coming.



Ditto! I am so jealous, not only are you an fantastic groomer, you are an amazing photographer.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I love the shots of her bounding in the air like she is just hovering over the ground and on her own little "magic carpet ride" LOL! My girls have only seen snow like 2 or 3 times in their lives lol, NC and HI really don't have it and what they did see of it, they did not like LOL! They LOVE water though! So it is beaches and surf boards for my girls LOL!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Paris that flying duster....*

Flying zoomin *P-o-o-d-l-e P-a-r-i-s*. 

I just love her. 

She's got so so much personality and spunk!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Seeing your amazing pictures of your amazing poodle is the best way to start a Monday morning!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I heart Paris!! 
I love the first pic. She looks like some kind of mythical creature in fantasy movie. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Crunchy grass!! Would love to feel some of that beneath my feet right about now. Paris pictures are priceless!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

apoodleaday said:


> I heart Paris!!
> I love the first pic. She looks like some kind of mythical creature in fantasy movie. Thanks for sharing!


That was my first thought, too...there is something magical about these!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Haven't been on board for awhile, what great pictures FL! She is just so darn beautiful! You could make a calander from the pic's you take. Mybe this board should have a contest and pick some great seasonal poodle pictures for a calander. HE he
That first picture is amazing.


----------

